# Do Chickens Yawn? (Please Read)



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Hi all. 
I recently noticed my two hens looked liked they were yawning. Tilting their heads slightly back and opening their mouths, quite wide, and then shutting them immediatley. 
So do chooks yawn? If not, what are they doing? 
Many thanks. _​


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Birds can yawn im sure as our cockateil use to. But if they strat doing it all the time keep a eye as there can be a problem with there crops ie a infection or something.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

This is gaping. You know that movement we were trying to discuss, it could be that they have worms or it could be long grass or hay etc caught. Do you know their worming history?


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Birds can yawn im sure as our cockateil use to. But if they strat doing it all the time keep a eye as there can be a problem with there crops ie a infection or something.


_I've only seen them do it once. So, maybe they were just yawning?_​


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> This is gaping. You know that movement we were trying to discuss, it could be that they have worms or it could be long grass or hay etc caught. Do you know their worming history?


_These two aren't doing that movment with their necks, just opening their beaks, as I described. They don't have access to hay or long grass. Their crops are fine. They are both active and are displaying healthy characterisitics. As for their worming history: We bought them at 17-20 weeks old, and did not discuss whether they had been wormed prior to us purchasing them. We decided to start their programme from the date we bought them, so they are due to be wormed on the 29th November. How regularly are they supposed to be wormed? We got told every 3 months. _​


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

its called gaping and may not mean anything other than a full crop or trying to move something on down the throat.some people will diagnose gapeworm i would say that is not the problem unless they have trouble breathing.my chick and chickens do it sometimes for me its not a problem


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> its called gaping and may not mean anything other than a full crop or trying to move something on down the throat.some people will diagnose gapeworm i would say that is not the problem unless they have trouble breathing.my chick and chickens do it sometimes for me its not a problem


_So, really, it's nothing of concern? So I shouldn't be worried?
Help!_​


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Internal Parasites or Worms in Chickens and other Poultry. | Health | Common Articles To All Poultry


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Internal Parasites or Worms in Chickens and other Poultry. | Health | Common Articles To All Poultry


_Cheers, helped a lot! _​


----------

